# Fox Orlando/Brighthouse in Court



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

Interesting battle in Orlando and other parts of the country between Fox and Time Warner.

http://www.orlandosentinal.com


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey I thought there was a law that says that Cable companys must carry local stations..


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

kf4omc said:


> Hey I thought there was a law that says that Cable companys must carry local stations..


Read up on "Must Carry" and "Retransmission Consent" and how it affects cable and DBS companies and their relationships with your local stations (broadcasters).


----------

